# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My low-tech 15-gal



## Slippery Fingers (Mar 19, 2003)

Here is my tank. (Pic taken on Dec 25 2004)








Size: 60cmx30cmx30cm (bow-front) 
Light: 36W CF 
CO2: non 
Filter: Rena xP1 
Substrate: Seachem Onxy + spaghnum peat moss
Plants: 
Anubius barteri var. nana 
Aponegeton undulatus 
Barclaya longifolia 
Cryptocoryne albida 
Cryptocoryne grifithii 
Cryptocoryne ponterderiifolia 
Cyrptocoryne undulata 
Cryptocoryne wendtii "green" 
Cryptocoryne wendtii "Tropica" 
Hygrophila corymbosa "compact" 
Lobelia cardinalis 
Vesicularia sp. "Christmas"

Comments are welcome.

BC


----------



## Slippery Fingers (Mar 19, 2003)

Here is my tank. (Pic taken on Dec 25 2004)








Size: 60cmx30cmx30cm (bow-front) 
Light: 36W CF 
CO2: non 
Filter: Rena xP1 
Substrate: Seachem Onxy + spaghnum peat moss
Plants: 
Anubius barteri var. nana 
Aponegeton undulatus 
Barclaya longifolia 
Cryptocoryne albida 
Cryptocoryne grifithii 
Cryptocoryne ponterderiifolia 
Cyrptocoryne undulata 
Cryptocoryne wendtii "green" 
Cryptocoryne wendtii "Tropica" 
Hygrophila corymbosa "compact" 
Lobelia cardinalis 
Vesicularia sp. "Christmas"

Comments are welcome.

BC


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

are your aponogetons shading too many plants from light? i had that problem.

this is a really nice low tech tank!!


----------



## Slippery Fingers (Mar 19, 2003)

Thank you, Russell.

Indeed the aponogeton are shading the plants. However, most of my plants are low light plants and do not mind being shaded.

After reading about Diana Walstad's style tanks, I am totally sold on her idea of a natural aquarium. This is my first attempt of a low-tech tank. I am sure I will do a bigger one after this.

BC


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Slippery Fingers:
> Thank you, Russell.
> ...


Lovely tank. I'll bet that this is the kind of tank that you can just sit back and enjoy. Combining onyx and peat for a substrate is news to me, but it looks like it is working well.

Tetras look very happy.


----------



## Slippery Fingers (Mar 19, 2003)

This was a CO2 enriched tank. I had tons of problem with this substrate. I was plagued with algae. No matter what I did I can't seem to get rid of the algae.

Combining Onyx with peat caused my KH and GH readings to rise almost uncontrollably. My readings were KH > 11 and GH > 15. I guess the humic acids from the peat were reacting with the carbonates in the Onyx. I think it is releasing too much organics, raising the KH/GH and cause problems.

After reading on the natural methods, I decide to give it a try. Since I already have a organic rich peat under layer and onyx to supply bicarbonates that some plants can use, I decide to turn off my CO2 and cut all fertilisers. The algae persisted for a month. However, my patience seems to pay off now. The algae is very much under control. The tank now is on cruise control without much input from me.

BC


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Interesting. The Onyx, whatever it is, must be rich with calcium and/or magnesium carbonates. The acidic peat plus the added CO2 probably dissolved the carbonates making the water hard. 

Stopping the CO2 injection was a good move.

I expect your substrate will continue to "settle down" as bacterial metabolism slows. 

Your story is one that we can all learn from. Thanks for writing.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Onyx is/contains a lot of Calcite (CaCO3). It should react with acidity to increase the KH and Ca levels in the water. For those of us "plagued" with soft/no hardness water a little Onyx can be a godsend.


----------



## Slippery Fingers (Mar 19, 2003)

I have moderately soft water here. I was not too concern about the KH and GH. I understand that an Onyx only tank will not cause the KH and GH to rise continually. It was the continually climbing readings that worried me. It was indicating that the peat I placed under the was reacting with the Onyx.

BC


----------



## Slippery Fingers (Mar 19, 2003)

Update:

Jan 8, 2005









Jan 30, 2005









BC


----------



## stocker (Jun 15, 2004)

That's a very nice tank!







Do you have/used to have any algae issues? I suppose you are not dosing anything at all right?


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

From what I understand the onyx dissolves when pH falls below 7.5. given peat is acidic, it could be causing the onyx to dissolve.


----------



## Slippery Fingers (Mar 19, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by stocker:
> That's a very nice tank!
> ...


I used to have BBA problems. Now the algae are almost gone, except for a little BGA that attack my moss.

I just started dosing very small quantity of KNO3 and traces to get the plants that are not rooted in the substrate to grow better and to stop the BGA from attacking my moss.

BC


----------



## Slippery Fingers (Mar 19, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Betty:
> From what I understand the onyx dissolves when pH falls below 7.5. given peat is acidic, it could be causing the onyx to dissolve.


Yes, I think that is exactly what is happening. Onyx are mainly carbonates. Carbonates will react with the humic acids from the peat and dissolve into the water.

BC


----------



## stocker (Jun 15, 2004)

I also sometimes see BBA in my low tech tank, usually I would just snip off the infected leaf. Is that what you do too?

I do get small green hair algae too. Usually I just remove whatever I can see.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by stocker:
> I also sometimes see BBA in my low tech tank, usually I would just snip off the infected leaf. Is that what you do too?
> 
> I do get small green hair algae too. Usually I just remove whatever I can see.


Hand removal is good.


----------



## stocker (Jun 15, 2004)

I've noticed some small turfs of dark-greyish brush algae on some pieces of the gravel near the front of the tank. A LFS told me it's because the gravel there has poor circulation (maybe too dense?) and have gone aneroxic? It's only a 2ft, 15Gal tank, and I'm using a Eheim 2222 on it, with a rainbar at the rear top of the tank. I notices the circulation is a little better with the rainbar "stopper" removed. So most of the water gets out at the left top corner. Intake is at the right lower rear corner. So I guess it's conceivable that the front portion of the tank's circulation is poorer than the rear/middle areas.

Any advice? reposition the rain bar at the bottom rear of the tank with the "stopper"?


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

How about adding more holes to the rainbar or increasing the size of the holes currently there?


----------



## stocker (Jun 15, 2004)

> quote:Originally posted by BSS:
> How about adding more holes to the rainbar or increasing the size of the holes currently there?


I'm not very sure how that will improve circulation, care to elaborate? thanks!


----------



## stocker (Jun 15, 2004)

> quote:Originally posted by Slippery Fingers:
> I used to have BBA problems. Now the algae are almost gone, except for a little BGA that attack my moss.


How did you deal with the BBA in the low-maint tank? Looks like y ou got everything under control now. Also, do you have any problems with the light not giving coverage at the sides of the tank, you are using a 36W PL on a 2ft right?

thanks!


----------

